# Dried black gunk by 7 week kittens noses



## yukicat (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey everyone,

I have one 7 month kitten, (who has been a bit ill lately) and adopted four 7 week ones, who we have had for 2 weeks now.

Ever since we got the little ones I noticed two of them have dried black gunk by the sides of their noses. Because its always dried, it takes a bit of work to pull it off - I do this twice a day. 

I am wondering what it could be - dust? dirt? poo?! an allergy? It is jet black and very dry, and needs to be rubbed then pulled off the sides of their nose.

Thankyou!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

My Persians get this all the time. Get a cotton wool swab (makeup remover) and soak it in boiled cooled water (out of your kettle after you have made a brew) and wipe it off with that. It's quite normal, I would be worried if it was green and snotty/runny as this would indicate cat flu.


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

You know.. I've got two cats born of the same litter with the same problem. They get nasty black gunk crusted around their nose and in their eyes. I read on a Yahoo group about someone complaining about 'black boogers' and it turned out to be a fungal infection!

I asked my vet over here about it (the poster was American) and he said that he had never heard of this and it's just the way some cats are. Unfortuanately when I went to find out about the treatment I couldn't find the original thread. Argh! I would really like to get rid of the black gunk if I can cos it's unsightly and I don't want it being passed on to their kittens.

It could be that the Americans are (again) more advanced medically than we are and have found that this is a recognised and treatable infection.

Will let you know if I ever find that thread again.
Let us know if it clears up by itself. My cats are around two years old now and it hasn't gone away yet.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Well Persians get that all the time because of their face and nose shape, they have constant gunk coming out of corner of the eyes and nose. It's part of my grooming routine to clean those areas. Didnt realise other breeds had probs with it


----------



## moccachicken (Oct 24, 2008)

My 5 month old bengal kitten has this too 
My 7 month old does not which I presume means that the cause isn't infectious. I guess i'll just have to keep cleaning if off?!!


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

its completely normal - just means your cat has over active tear glands etc - my mog Max has always had this and a couple of my MC's get running eyes every now and again too xx

as already said unless it's green/yellowy or thick and white you shouldn't worry yourself x

it's like their version of "sleep" - i'm sure i'm not the only one who gets that in the mornings lol xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

Mine are the same - I am always cleaning their noses!! Like having extra kids!

Lou
X


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

i'm always doing my siamese ...esp spike my stud lol


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

My two white moggies used to get this as tiny kittens and on occasions still do. One of my Siamese Boys now gets it, the other won't doesn't. It's a right pain and I clean his nose twice a day which he is not always happy about! :mad5:


----------

